# Rocking scary granny



## davensj

This prop is using both a wiper motor and 2 cylinders. It's almost complete. I'm trying to find a good sound for it.

Rocking Scary Granny


----------



## Lunatic

The motion is killer and unexpected!
Your walking along noticing a cool animated prop and perhaps not expecting much more and then... BAM! It makes another move! Love that!
Nice job!


----------



## davensj

Hi Lunatic! Thanks for the feedback! Once I get her appearance complete I hope to find the right sound for her. I've been searching the Internet for granny sounds. I can't really find anything yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I mentioned this in your first thread - I might be able to help you with some granny sounds


----------



## davensj

*Granny sounds*

Hi Roxy! Help with granny sounds would great! I'll PM you. Thank you.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> I mentioned this in your first thread - I might be able to help you with some granny sounds


I was going to make an off color comment about how easy it would be for Roxy to make granny sounds but we like her too much so I won't. 
Actually, we know that Roxy is a very talented composer. You rock Roxy! Can't wait to hear the track.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Smartypants


So now there's a knife-wielding granny and an axe-wielding granny at davensj's house. I'll bet that keeps the door-to-door sales people in check


----------



## Hairazor

Granny got moves! She is great!


----------



## davensj

LOL, RoxyBlue that's funny!
Thanks, Hairazor! Granny will be happy to know that, haha!


----------



## davensj

Small update to this prop 
I added a spring to help lift her knife arm. It makes the steel wire cable pull her a little smoother. I'm using the controller from ScubaSpook and it works perfect! The controller is impressive. Since the controller has other outputs available I want to add more movement and lighting.


----------



## davensj

*Thank you RoxyBlue! (Bonnie)*

RoxyBlue made me custom sound for my Rocking Scary Granny. Thank you so much, Bonnie! I like the humor added with her scary look. Kinda makes it twisted. The way I like it, LOL!! 
Next year (after I learn a few more things) I'd like to open a pro haunt. I would certainly hire her vocals to welcome my guests. 
Thank you RoxyBlue!!!

Rocking Scary Granny with Sound


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy to help out, Dave BTW, I like what you did with her hair - the spiders are a great finishing touch.

This should embed better:


----------



## davensj

Hi Roxy! Thank you again 
I'll add the trigger sound with your witch laugh tomorrow. I just finished editing it. The ScubaSpook/tstraub controller holds all the MP3 sounds you made. Now I'm having fun thinking of adding other animatronics to her surroundings. All that on ScubaSpook's controller.


----------



## Hairazor

Granny is better than ever, Roxy's sound track puts her over the top


----------



## Lunatic

Nice prop davensj!
Great job on the sound track Roxy!


----------



## kevin242

hahahahaha love it!


----------



## davensj

Thanks Hairazor, Lunatic, and Kevin! I really appreciate Roxy loaning her talent, LOL! I might have granny out on the porch for the month of October


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your house might get egged if you do, Dave. She's a grumpy old b**ch...oh wait....

I really enjoyed doing these tracks for you. So much fun to be allowed to voice all those inner evil thoughts:googly:


----------



## davensj

Hi RoxyBlue! LOL if my house gets egged because of scary granny, then she did an awesome job! LOL!
I just added the trigger sound. I used your witch laugh along with an echo.

Rocking Scary Granny trigger sound


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy moly, now that's demented!:jol:


----------



## kevin242

We used to have a mean old lady like that in our neighborhood, she would sit on the porch and talk to herself/complain at all the kids running by... Just awesome, funny and disturbing. Nice job!


----------



## davensj

Hi Kevin! That's funny because I had one of those when I was a kid too, LOL! That old lady used to come into our yard and take things. I was very scared of her :-D


----------



## davensj

*Roxy the rocking granny*

Roxy is rocking on her porch. Waiting patiently for halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I know that name from somewhere.....

She looks good, Dave!


----------



## davensj

Hi Roxy! Yeah I hope you don't mind I named her after you :-D
After all you gave her a voice haha. Plus, Roxy the Rocking Granny has an excellent ring to it :-D


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope she scares the crap out of people:jol:


----------



## davensj

Oh yeah. She's very popular. Everyone who walks by loves it! I didn't activate her pneumatic trigger, so.... People have only seen her rocking and talking. But they don't know what else she can do.... Yet


----------



## davensj

LOL, last night was a BLAST!! Rocking Roxy was perfect for the front porch. Everyone wanted a photo op. and some got a big surprise when she stood up to stab. OMG my best haunt so far. I'll post video soon. RoxyBlue, thank you again. The kids loved the voice. They saw a scary looking granny but heard a fun voice. It balanced each other in good fun. 
Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy to hear she was a success for you


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like you modified her rocking speed (or something) to get a smooth motion. I don't plug my rocking granny in because she rocks so violently that she launches out of the chair or dislocates half of her PVC limbs. Your video has inspired me to get up under her dress and re-tinker.


----------



## davensj

Hi Stari30y2! Clever name BTW 
Sorry it took me this long to respond. I didn't see your posting until now. I'm using a PicoVolt controller to set her wiper motor speed. It's directly attached to her wiper motor. The Scuba controller is used for her pneumatic parts and sound. Before I used the PicoVolt, she was rocking too hard, even at her lowest setting. Using both controllers was worth it because she was one of the best props in my haunt. I'll be using her next year


----------



## HavenHaunt

That looks really good. Now I want make a rocking chair for this next year.


----------



## davensj

Hi HH! This prop was VERY popular. I still have people walking by and telling me how much they liked it. RoxyBlue recorded the voice for her, which was very kind of her 
Glad you liked it


----------



## niblique71

I never understood the popularity of the rocking granny. Yes I have one, and it is without question one of the most popular props in my inventory. Everyone always comments about her. I just think people can really relate to this prop. Go figure  I'm thinking of upgrading mine to something similar to yours. Fantastic Job.


----------



## davensj

Thank you niblique71! Haha I actually thought the same thing at first (not really getting the popularity) but for fun I tried it. It surpassed my expectations when people really wanted to take photos with it :-D


----------



## BobC

Awesome idea adding a pneumatic in it looks great. I would love to do this to my rocking granny its been two years of her just rocking no one would expect her to stand up. How/where did you mount the pneumatics?


----------



## davensj

Hi Bob. Glad you like this prop. It was fun to see people jump when she stood up LOL. I used 12" cylinder 1" bore. I mounted the cylinder on wood. The wood was attached to a hinge which the wiper motor moved. Gosh I hope that makes sense haha. I don't think I have photos but I have a video. 



Where you see the PVC pipe holding the head is where I attached the cylinder. I hope it helps


----------



## kprimm

Man, that's cool, love the standing addition to her. Would love to see how it works!


----------



## davensj

Thanks kprimm 
When I take her out of storage, I'll shoot a video how she was made. IMO she was easy to build. The challenge was getting her at the right rocking speed because of her weight. She only weighed about 15 pounds. I just had to balance everything out.


----------

